# Any Japan-based modchip installers?



## sj33 (Aug 25, 2020)

As the title says. I'm thinking about getting an SX Lite fitted into my Switch Lite but cannot install one myself. Don't want to ship it overseas (I do have an exploited regular Switch so I don't need it THAT badly) so would like to get it done domestically in Japan but don't know of any reputable installers.

Communication in Japanese with Japanese installers is not a problem.


----------



## Hayato213 (Aug 25, 2020)

It is illegal to mod in Japan. You have that anti modding law.


----------



## sj33 (Aug 25, 2020)

Doesn't mean there aren't people who solder in a thing that is given to them, though.


----------



## Hayato213 (Aug 25, 2020)

sj33 said:


> Doesn't mean there aren't people who solder in a thing that is given to them, though.



Not in Japan though, that why shop like Katsukity went out of business, people can go to prison/ get fine of several million yens because of the anti modding rule for hard modding a console.


----------

